# The Burps



## kayla_jo_92 (Jan 22, 2006)

My pigeon Burps...a lot, i was wondering if that is normal.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

I don't suppose you could describe that in a little more detail, couldja'?


----------



## kayla_jo_92 (Jan 22, 2006)

well if you sit and watch her, or hold her she will burp like every hour, she just burps.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Try this: forget the word "burp". Explain the behavior as though you didn't know what burping was...

How long has she done this behavior? Does she extend her head and neck straight up, tuck her chin down and R-I-I-I-I-P out a big, guy-type belch and then put a wing to her chest and say, "THAT feels better!"

...or what?

Pidgey


----------



## kayla_jo_92 (Jan 22, 2006)

she's done it for a while..lie forever, but what she does, is she'll opent her mouth and burp, she sometimes burps really loud too.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Well, I've seen them straighten their necks, open their beaks and do something kinda' like that but I've never heard a sound.

You might want to capture that on video.

Pidgey


----------



## kayla_jo_92 (Jan 22, 2006)

okay thanks anyway, i don't have a web came or video camera.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

I don't think she's in any danger except that if she's really a female, it might be a little embarrassing and the males might think she's got bad manners. So, she might have a little problem keeping a boyfriend. Nothing worse than that, though, I'd think.

Pidgey


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

That is unique Kayla. I have heard them sneeze, make "pigeon noises" and groans, and grunts...but burping?


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*Trumperers And Laughers*

HI KAYLA, There are pigeons called TRUMPETERS and LAUGHERS(THAI LAUGHER) ,these birds make sounds that other pigeons do not make.I believe that you may have a trumpeter. Where or from whom did you get this bird,and how old is this bird?I will go to GOOGLE later to see if I can find a web on trumpeters. GEORGE


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Hi kayla_jo_92,

If it makes you feel any better, one of mine farts......so which end would you prefer  ??

fp


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

feralpigeon said:


> Hi kayla_jo_92,
> If it makes you feel any better, one of mine farts......so which end would you prefer  ??
> fp



TEE HEE HEE.....LOL  The subject matter just keeps getting better. From poop, to burps to pigeon farts!


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

fp - thanks for a big laugh. I've only heard that one time and it was so loud it startled me. We had wintered Frosty, Feisty and Me3 in the garage several years ago because all the others had been released. Frosty was sitting one egg (turned out to be ******) and when I was cleaning their cage one morning, I let them out and heard this loud noise that just kept going. Turned out that Feisty had cut one loose. I think the sound startled him too. I'll bet he felt better after holding off pooping all night.


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

F.P.,

You are going to have to cut beans and bear out of his diet. That helped my husband.

Feather


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Treesa, Maggie, Feather--there's no end to the heights that the human intellect can soar when discussing mundane pigeon bodily funtions  . I can totally relate to the sound being 'startling', both me and my pij, DD, turned and looked at each other at the same time in disbelief. Then I just cracked up, and yes, it was after a night of egg sitting  .

fp


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Squeaks, as a gen-u-ine racing homing pigeon, will do his morning dump with sound to be in top form for cat chasing!  

Some mornings are more memorable depending on how "long" the night has been and how early or late I get up!


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

Surround Sound?  

**********************************************************


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Feather said:


> Surround Sound?
> 
> **********************************************************


Can be... "more" or "less."  

How ja know, Feather??? Oh, never mind...I remember your previous post...something about beer and beans...


----------

